# Australian universities urged to be more welcoming to overseas students



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The number of international students in Australia will rise by 30% by 2020 as the sector recovers from a period of uncertainty and more young people see opportunities from studying in the country, according to a new report. As a result universities need to get ready for the influx and also make themselves welcoming to [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian universities urged to be more welcoming to overseas students...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

